# andy bleach sanitation/water purification guide to print out and keep handy.



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.bt.cdc.gov/disasters/pdf/bleach.pdf

Stuff happens. Always good to have stuff printed out for reference. Perhaps keep a few print outs handy in the car/kitchen/etc handy if you needed it say at a field party or such and you wanna save on weight without hucking a lot of bleach with you, you can precalculate how much you can clean/purify in your field kitchen while the kids/people are playing soccer/etc.

EDIT: Can a mod edit the title spelling for me? Thanks.


----------

